# Ditron DRO Failed with Excellent Customer Service Followup



## Hacker (Nov 27, 2022)

On Wednesday morning last week  I turned on my Ditron four axis DRO and a high pitched squeal came out of it, then nothing. I had purchase the unit at the end of October last year off of Amazon so I was not sure if it would be covered by warranty.  I emailed Kate @ Ditron describing the problem and received a response back a few hours latter telling me that the issue was the PCB and they would replace it. They offered standard shipping or I could pay to have it sent FedEx. I opted for FedEx and received the board a week later with instructions on how to replace it. Eight days after the failure my DRO is working again. I am happy with the response and support from Ditron and hope I don't need any further service from them.


----------

